# mantel clock chime



## signalman (Apr 5, 2017)

Hi all, this is my first post and I am new to the forum. I have a Nap hat mantel clock that is chiming random hours. It chimes on the hour and the half hour. I have reset the chimes by winding the hour hand as stated on many websites and although this fixes the problem it is only temporary and after 3/4 days it chime random hours again. Is there an easy fix for this problem or is a trip to a repairer on the cards.

Many thanks in advance, Les


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Welcome to :rltrlt:

I'd say you will need to get it seeing to! ( a BIG hammer  ) If you don't know the history of the clock, you won't know when (if ever) it was last cleaned and serviced. A service will include a check for any appreciable wear or maladjustment in various parts, including those in the chime mechanism.

If the clockmaker can find any such wear or maladjustment, then it could be a permanent fix - -


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

begging for a drop of oil


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

Oil may help but it sounds to me like there is a bushing gone in the chime mechanism.

It will work for a while then settle in to the worn bit and start acting erratically.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Roddyjb said:


> Oil may help but it sounds to me like there is a bushing gone in the chime mechanism.
> 
> It will work for a while then settle in to the worn bit and start acting erratically.


 As Roddy says - - more likely! An application of thisck-ish oil may "cure" the problem but a service and proper repair if needed would be preferable. Oiling without a clean first is a bit like sawdust in a gearbox


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

"thick-ish oil" Hmmm. oil thickend with axle grease and a dab of petrol?, with oat meal?, or there was an engine oil invented in Germany that was as thick as honey ( don't recall the brand name) but in due time, all the "thick" settled into the oil pan looking like tar. it was a jury rig repair. cheers


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

agree. needs a full restore


----------

